# Coyote hunting around Laramie/cheyenne, wyoming area



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Temporally living in Laramie, WY and looking to do some coyote hunting around the Laramie area. Does anyone know of any good places to try? I'm new at the sport, but have my calling down pretty good, just need to get out there.

Thanks :beer:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I would say just go out and drive around for a day looking for some good spots.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

go 1 mile west on the gravel road from the petro, take a right and go under the interstate till you hit a T intersection go left there are a few ranch places out there, i know there are dogs out there, just make sure you ask before you start blasting away... im really sure they will let you hunt out there... if i remember right there are 3 or 4 home steads on the right side of the road... 
and while your at it... send me a pm...


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

my coyote hunting doesn't range quite that far from home, but i travel there periodically as part of my job. from the interstate i have observed a few things. the Cooper's Cove area seems to always have one or two coyotes mousing the fields when i drive by. second, the area between Saratoga and Arlington has me drooling. it looks like some of the best coyote country i have seen. be prepared to battle the wind at either location though. it is rarely calm. those windmills are popping up for a reason. i have seen signs of coyote activity there. it's a pretty big stretch of land, so it may take awhile to cover it all. good luck and carry a shovel for the snow drifts!


----------

